# plan B for pulley/flywheel removal



## rccapps (Sep 17, 2020)

Hello all:

First off, this isn't strictly speaking an automotive repair question, but the system I'm interested in (a pulley/flywheel joint) seems to have the most in common with the automotive section, hence my asking here vs elsewhere.

I'm trying to remove the flywheel from the shaft of a scavenged treadmill motor. The joint appears to involve a key and keyway between shaft and flywheel, but reinforced by an in-line set screw with a hex socket. In hindsight, the socket must have been 3mm, but I fear I've stripped it out trying to loosen it with a 7/16" Allen wrench. I'd rather not destroy the joint by drilling the hex screw out, especially since I lack the tools and skills of a machinist. Is there some other option that doesn't involve paying a professional?

Thanks in advance,
Rob Capps


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Could try an easy-out... You have to drill out a little, then insert the Easy-Out that has a reverse thread so it grips really good when you try to loosen the set screw. You may have to hunt to find one the right size for a small allen screw...

Here's an example of a Ryobi version from Home Depot - or you could go to an automotive store and buy a real one...


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

A left twisted drill bit often works good


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

FWIW If you used a 7/16 that is 11.13 mm, so more like 12mm or even 1/2 allen really, which is a fair size set screw. I would drill as deep as you can and use the ez out.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Those EZ outs are brittle, and the little ones are easy to snap off, and when that happens your only option is to drill it out.

Careful there.

Is there a way to spot weld a small bolt into the hole on the set screw?

That way you have a head on the screw, and should be able to remove it with a socket.

Or take it to a machinist for removal.


ED


----------



## rccapps (Sep 17, 2020)

Randy Bush said:


> FWIW If you used a 7/16 that is 11.13 mm, so more like 12mm or even 1/2 allen really, which is a fair size set screw. I would drill as deep as you can and use the ez out.


Oops. I meant to type 7/64". 1/8" was too big, and 7/64" was just a tad too small. Sorry about that.


----------



## rccapps (Sep 17, 2020)

Domo said:


> Could try an easy-out... You have to drill out a little, then insert the Easy-Out that has a reverse thread so it grips really good when you try to loosen the set screw. You may have to hunt to find one the right size for a small allen screw...
> 
> Here's an example of a Ryobi version from Home Depot - or you could go to an automotive store and buy a real one...
> 
> ...


I take it you aren't a fan of the Ryobi brand. Which brand(s) would you recommend instead?


----------



## rccapps (Sep 17, 2020)

de-nagorg said:


> Those EZ outs are brittle, and the little ones are easy to snap off, and when that happens your only option is to drill it out.
> 
> Careful there.
> 
> ...


You might be on to something there with spot welding. But the only time I've ever welded something was by accident. I wouldn't mind trying my hand at it someday, though.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

No, he meant in general. They are made of very hard but brittle metal. The little ones are easy to break off in the piece you are working on and then you have something that is immensely difficult to drill out... because they are so hard. The drill bit will get shunted around and all you can really do is drill out around it, probably damaging the threads in the hole.



rccapps said:


> I take it you aren't a fan of the Ryobi brand. Which brand(s) would you recommend instead?


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

Personally I prefer these they are professional grade. Years ago when did mechanics bought them. Worked better the the twisted ones. With that small of a screw you are going to have to be careful.









Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

rccapps said:


> I take it you aren't a fan of the Ryobi brand. Which brand(s) would you recommend instead?


Bosch, good bits, good steel, good quality and decent price. Ryobi breaks it's flutes at half the torque.

There's a couple of others that make seriously good bits and extractors but they are easily twice the price and beyond what I'd ever need or justify for my slowly downsizing shop and no foreseeable broken/stripped bolts to curse.

I also like Randy Bush's suggestion #10 with the square extractor - the ones he shows look like something our grandfathers would have been using - back when steel was steel - not today's steel made from reclaimed battleships that have been salvaged on a beach somewhere in Asia... yes, I'm being facetious, please don't be offended anyone.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

cleaning up a duplicated post.

Craftsman used to sell a set of " bolt out", screw extractors, that were better than ryobi stuff.

ED


----------

